# Do people only ever walk their dogs ON a lead?!



## EquestrianFairy (9 August 2012)

Random musing: One of my two collies is nervous agressive- he will attack dogs, mainly if they look like they are coming anywhere near me or him. My other collie isnt so bad but ive always walked them on a lead- we have a good walk up and down hills, into forestrys, through parks, through fields. They have halti's on so i have control if the need arises (although generally i dont take them to known busy places as i feel its just asking for a problem, people round here dont seem to understand that i dont want their 'lead-less' dog coming over and saying hello!) 


There are two places they can come off the lead and have a good proper run, one is the field my horses are in as its private and no one goes on there and the second is a small forestry owned by my grandad which again is private land and no one goes there.

Both these places arent walkable and have to be driven to so i try and do this at least once a week where possible.

Do others only walk majority on a lead or am i in the minority? I worry that they arent getting enough exercise as i see other dogs happily running around the parks off the lead etc.


----------



## CorvusCorax (9 August 2012)

No, I keep mine on most of the time unless we are somewhere isolated or in a fenced field, especially at this time of year when the beach or forest is busy, most people are not comfortable with free roaming GSDs! I have an 8m flexi for the beach and forest (do not use it near roads and dog takes voice commands at a distance).
It doesn't really bother me, he gets swum and biked as well, he is worked as well, he gets more exercise and stimulation than most dogs I know.


----------



## posie_honey (9 August 2012)

mine never go on a lead 
but i'm in an area where we very rarely meet another dog and having them on the lead off the horse may be a bit dangerous 
my cocker is also a nervous aggressive (nice description - never heard that one before and fits him perfectly ) but if we meet another dog he knows to heel to HRH's back legs - and i tell the owner to keep their dogs away from the horse as she kicks - and usually we're fine - if a fight does start i generally just run the horse at them - they usually split up then 

tbh i say whatever works for you and your dogs - you'll know if they are happy or not (and i am sure they are)


----------



## Spudlet (9 August 2012)

Henry is almost always off the lead, as long as it's safe. Not all dogs can have this of course, but I do think dogs need to be able to run freely sometimes, and it's down to owners to find a way for this to happen - which obviously you have done.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (9 August 2012)

Mine are mostly off lead,they cover so much ground, I'd need motocross bike to keep up with them if kept on a lead. I do think its important for animals to be able to choose their own speed and direction and also to be able to independently explore by having off lead time whilst out.

 As long as the dog is obedient to commands, isn't causing a problem to livestock, people or traffic etc, the instinct to roam can be responsibly allowed some expression.

A plus for healthy muscle development, fitness and mental health.


----------



## lexiedhb (9 August 2012)

posie_honey said:



			mine never go on a lead 
but i'm in an area where we very rarely meet another dog and having them on the lead off the horse may be a bit dangerous 
my cocker is also a nervous aggressive (nice description - never heard that one before and fits him perfectly ) but if we meet another dog he knows to heel to HRH's back legs - and i tell the owner to keep their dogs away from the horse as she kicks - and usually we're fine - if a fight does start i generally just run the horse at them - they usually split up then 

tbh i say whatever works for you and your dogs - you'll know if they are happy or not (and i am sure they are)
		
Click to expand...

Genius- aggressive dog, off lead, with you on a horse........... so very clever. 

Mine is always on a lead except for isolated fields. He gets plenty of exercise, i walk miles, much further than the OH who has a springer and Lab always off lead.


----------



## EquestrianFairy (9 August 2012)

posie_honey said:



			mine never go on a lead 
but i'm in an area where we very rarely meet another dog and having them on the lead off the horse may be a bit dangerous 
my cocker is also a nervous aggressive (nice description - never heard that one before and fits him perfectly ) but if we meet another dog he knows to heel to HRH's back legs - and i tell the owner to keep their dogs away from the horse as she kicks - and usually we're fine - if a fight does start i generally just run the horse at them - they usually split up then 

tbh i say whatever works for you and your dogs - you'll know if they are happy or not (and i am sure they are)
		
Click to expand...

As obedient as mine is, if a dog gets too close nothing i do would stop him attacking it (If OFF a lead obv- which is why he rarely is) When on a lead i just stand infront of him and tell him to 'leave' to which he will snarl but generally leaves well enough alone until i can shout to the owner of the dog who is NOT on a lead can they please call there dog. I dread to think what would happen if i was on a horse- although i envy the people who can do the 'two birds/one stone' thing


----------



## The Original Kao (9 August 2012)

With Storm she's on lead near roads but off lead in safer areas. Still chuck her back on the lead if there's people about that I don't know or kids running about as she's rather hyper, silly and in your face and I can't trust her not to knock someone over 
Minxy the big dog due to her size and look, I tend to keep her on lead all the time. She's a couch potato type tho and doesn't need a good run to chill her out. Also have a large garden so if she feels the urge, she can hoon about there, but that's not often lol. She's also supposed to be great with other dogs but any passing her garden and she gets very territorial. So I've been extra careful out on walks since seeing that side of her. She did have 1 dog that was off lead that came up right up to her face in a dominate manner and she didn't like that 1 bit, so am very glad I had her on the lead and now don't plan on letting her off TBH.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (9 August 2012)

I think its actually easier when riding because the dogs are occupied and the horse and rider are part of the pack. 
One of mine is a nervy rescue terrier who increases in confidence when out with the horses. She is the 'scout' and is pretty useful for getting young horses used to hacking alone. She's a different dog when she has a job to do and far too important to be bothered by any dogs she meets.

 If I was walking her on foot and on a lead, she'd be more likely to react. That said, it may not work for some dogs or for owners who tend to be anxious themselves.


----------



## clydesdale (9 August 2012)

Mine never goes on the lead unless we are next to a road as she is very obiedent. she hates other dogs that keep pestering her so i will shout to the other dog owner and warn them if they cannot control there dog it must be kept on a lead and if it does not leave my dog along she will end up attacking it! really winds me up if a dog is off the lead and not 100% under control


----------



## Littlelegs (9 August 2012)

Mines only on the lead very rarely, only in places its a rule. He is very obedient & friendly, never approaches a dog or anyone/anything without permission & out runs the odd aggressive dog. He's doberman x maybe a bit of lurcher, & it would be virtually impossible to exercise him on lead. Met the odd person (usually parents & their precious kids or ankle biters) who don't like breeds like him off lead. However as he never ever goes anywhere near others or does anything that even the most stupid person could claim was threatening, I refuse to restrict his freedom. Only time he's close to others off lead without me saying he can approach is if he's at heel on a narrow path. And my other dogs have all been the same. Exception were two as a child, both of whom would start fights with any big dog if they'd had chance. All training would be forgot so they remained on lead in all but the most secluded places with clear views.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 August 2012)

One of my three always has a 50ft line trailing so I can step on it because he is dog aggressive. I normally have him shorter than that. The other two are loose except on roads.


----------



## leflynn (9 August 2012)

I only ever walk Boots on a lead, mostly because he doesn't like other dogs in his face (then neither do I), he WILL disappear after rabbits and cats and I don't trust him to come to call when asked (we are working on this).

Plus if he nicked off I'd never catch him as he's a speedy greyhound!!


----------



## Fools Motto (9 August 2012)

On a lead for 'road work' - see that as a way to get to the fields, not because she is naughty, she is dim and if you tell her to do something quickly, she goes the wrong way or stays put - even in front of a car! Also in case there is a C.A.T on the other side... 
Off lead for all field walks. She is good with other dogs, and never ventures far. BUT, I do put her on a lead if we meet another dog who is also on lead, just seems fair on everyone 'just in case'!

She also has free range at the farm.


----------



## Dobiegirl (9 August 2012)

Mine are rarely on the lead but that is because we have our own land, if I walk up the road to another farmers fields they are on leads and I let them off if no other dogs are around. If I see another dog unless its one of their friends I put them on leads, they are fine with other dogs but I realise 2 big Dobes are not what other people want to see bombing over to their dogs.


----------



## HeatherAnn (9 August 2012)

We keep Dog on the lead until we get to the park, very busy traffic, inconsiderate cyclists ect on the way. 
If I'm on my own then I keep him on the lead when we get to the park because I'm a worrier. There are a lot of "lads" with staff + mastiff crosses that seem to have a taste for my doglet. 
If we're with my mum then we go round the park then let him hoon on the field. 
We also don't take him out unless it's early morning or late at night. 
It is annoying how many people allow their dogs to run up to and sometimes over my dog.


----------



## blackcob (9 August 2012)

Mine are never off lead unless in certain enclosed areas. It's a breed specific thing, they have been bred for generation after generation to run very fast ahead of their handlers and make their own decisions about where to go and what to hunt, as a result their recall is almost non existent and they would quickly be shot for sheep worrying or be run over on the road. 

They have a free run (well, with 50ft lines attached just in case I need to stamp on one to stop them disappearing under a hedge ) every single day, often twice a day at this time of year with the long nights, in a spare horse paddock down at the farm, two to three hours of walks per day with one on a giant flexi lead (has voice control) and the stoopid one on a belt and bungee lead. October to April they pull a bike, scooter or rig several times a week over varying distances. Twice a week all year round they go to agility training and have free time in the fenced compounds there. 

They get more exercise that almost any dog I know. I don't have a garden either.  

Suffering dog, always on a lead...


----------



## weaselwords (9 August 2012)

I walk my Weimaraner bitch on the lead (with my cross breed dog running loose) unless I am absolutely sure no other dog is around as she is occasionally aggressive and has patchy recall with me.  I take her to the smaller park's enclosed grass tennis court and we play fetch for ages, which gives them both a good run.  

Husband has no qualms about letting her run and run round the bigger park, as she listens to him and always comes back.  Husband clearly doesn't listen to me, however, as I hate it that he lets her run loose, but he never seems to have an issue with her being aggressive and makes me look neurotic.  I'm sure there are lots of confused people who can't work out why I instantly slap both dogs on the lead and march off in the opposite direction when they come near us, when she's probably played with their dog before, but it works for me.


----------



## MrsElle (9 August 2012)

We let ours off in the woods.  They have a whale of a time chasing squirrels and don't go far.  The tend to totally ignore other dogs when we are in the woods, there are much more interesting things to occupy them 

However, down the beach we put them on the lead if we see people or dogs regardless of how good ours our.  The 1% of the time they refuse to come when called results in people screaming and clutching children and small dogs to them - a Rottweiler and Staffy running at you at full pelt tends to have that effect, despite the fact they only want to play.

We had an incident at the pub yesterday, Elsie (Rottie), was laid nicely by the table in the garden when a family arrived with a loose dog.  They kept calling it to them, and it did go, but while they were all chatting and ignoring the dog it came over to Elsie and snapped at her.  People heard growls, saw this big Rottweiler and assumed Elsie had attacked the Collie. *sigh*  Luckily the locals and pub owner know Elsie and know she would be fine, but the tourists were all a tut-tutting at us.  This collie went on to bite one of the children of the family it was with, drawing blood on her leg, so why it wasn't on a lead I don't know, it was evidently quite aggressive.

Phew, rant over!


----------



## Princess P (9 August 2012)

My patterdale terrier never goes off the lead. He is a feisty blighter and will chase anything that runs / scrap with any dog that's up for it / has no recall. I'm pretty sure I'd never see him again if I did let him off!

I have never met another patterdale owner who can safely let their dog off in public...

I've lost count of near misses when other people with aggressive dogs with bad recall let them off and then can't call them back so I think it's much better to have a safe happy walk on the lead if that is how it has to be!


----------



## ladyt25 (9 August 2012)

Mine is not nervous aggressive but is more nervous reactive. She is worse on the lead with other dogs than she is off so I try walk her off lead as much as possible. However, near my house there is only one route i can do this and that's only at weekends or when I am not working so have a lie in part of it runs along the back of houses and as my dog has a penchant for barking at squirrels I tend not to take her there early mornings!

I would wlak her off lead round mine more but her desire to chase small furries is too much and the road is too close at one end. Squirrels aren't so bad, they go up! It's those bunnies that tend to run into the road!!! 

I will sometimes take a ball with me as well - she is obsessed with balls though so it only comes out post toilet! If she's playing ball though she couldn'tcare less about other dogs or anything - she is VERY focussed on her ball!!


----------



## RutlandH2O (10 August 2012)

My dogs are never off lead. I have a 10 year old Jack Russell bitch and a 2 1/2 year old Grand Bassett Griffon Vendeen bitch. We have our own land, but there are no end of rabbits, hares, squirrels, ground nesting birds, and sheep. The JR only has to see one of the above and she'd be off. The GBGV is a French scent hound and when she is on a scent recall falls into the realm of selective deafness. We have a very large, walled garden of just grass and that is the only place where they can run free. In public they are alway on lead, without exception. They are a pleasure to walk, never forging ahead or lagging behind. When I was about to purchase the GBGV, my breeder asked me about my feelings regarding dogs off lead. I was quite worried that she would be displeased with my stance on leashed dogs. She was so relieved, because the breed is known for its "nose" and its stubborn streak when on scent.


----------



## Shutterbug (10 August 2012)

Mine is never off lead but hes a Mal and I know for a fact he would be off like a shot if he saw something he wanted to chase - hes walked on a very long lunge line though in the forest so he gets plenty of running around and investigating.  We have a very large garden that he gets to hoon around in with the neighbours dog who frequently sneaks into out garden under the fence - hes a little Staffie and they get on great but hes a sneaky little devil and spends more time in my garden than he does in his own


----------



## EquestrianFairy (10 August 2012)

weaselwords said:



			Husband has no qualms about letting her run and run round the bigger park, as she listens to him and always comes back.  Husband clearly doesn't listen to me, however, as I hate it that he lets her run loose, but he never seems to have an issue with her being aggressive and makes me look neurotic.  I'm sure there are lots of confused people who can't work out why I instantly slap both dogs on the lead and march off in the opposite direction when they come near us, when she's probably played with their dog before, but it works for me.
		
Click to expand...

SNAP! My OH can walk my dog (on a lead and off in the selected places) but the odd time hes come across another dog hes never ever had an issue. I took louis to a behaviourst (the dog not my OH  ) and apparently its to do with protection over me and thats why when he is with my OH he doesnt tend to get aggressive but with me he feels the need to protect me.. from everything with a pulse it seems!


----------



## Copperpot (10 August 2012)

My 5 are rarely on the lead. If I see another large dog I will put staffy on and sorry Princess P one is a patterdale and he's always off lead unless there are holes about for him to disappear down!


----------



## Twizzel (10 August 2012)

Off the farm Rosie is always on a lead, her recall is good but when she is distracted it's somewhat dire.


----------



## noodle_ (10 August 2012)

mine are mostly on lead except for rural fields which i can see for miles around - then they can go off

thats not because mine are aggresive (they are soppy)!! im scared of other peoples dogs more!


----------



## springtime13 (10 August 2012)

Princess, our Patterdale can usually be safe to run off lead. Near roads he will always be on lead because he has no road sense at all. I also put him on a lead if we come across another dog on a lead because he has made a nuisance of himself bothering dogs on leads. Otherwise he's pretty good, especially for a patterdale. His recall is excellent due to carrying treats.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (10 August 2012)

My whippets are always exercised off lead.  They will walk nicely on leads but they quickly grow bored as they need to put their heads down and sprint and even with the best will in the world, I can't move at anything like 'whippet speed' 

I have only ever owned affectionate, non-agressive dogs and wouldn't like to take on an agressive dog I'm afraid, even if it was agressive due to fear, as I would be constantly ill at ease wondering if it was going to attack another dog or child etc.  My nerves would be frayed and so I will always stick with my soppy whoppet dogs who wouldn't hurt the proverbial fly


----------



## CorvusCorax (10 August 2012)

Snowy Celandine, hurt a fly no, a rabbit, perhaps    my friend's whippet has just passed away. He had three legs, one eye and was an absolute horror, he would have taken your hand off, absolutely one of the most aggressive dogs I have come across!!

Sadly some rescue dogs have issues and some dogs are fine as pups but can end up fear aggressive or out and out aggressive due to a number of factors, including rearing and genetics, which is why I would never advocate breeding from a shy or nervous animal as much as I would never advocate breeding from an aggressive animal, but sadly plenty of people do  

I do know a couple of GSD people who kept whippets as their house or lapdogs, apparently it is an excellent way to exercise the whole pack   chasing after the whippies!


----------



## misterjinglejay (10 August 2012)

My samoyed can go off lead and does frequently, but my malamutes - never. It's a breed thing - they have a very high prey drive, and okay, you can train recall, and for months, if not years, they will come back. But sooner or later they will go - and that's that! 

As far as I'm concerned, it's not worth the risk. So many sibes and mals go missing, you hear about it all the time. Owners of the breed are advised never to let them off, unless in a secure area.

Personally, I don't see what's wrong with walking on a lead (we use flexi's and lunge lines); they can have a run, sniff and play. You just have to walk further!


----------



## lexiedhb (10 August 2012)

My never goes off lead dog was off lead today in his "safe place" and recalled off a deer- oh yeah  oh yeah look at my well trained dog- I actually think he was just too knackered to run anymore due to the weather.................


----------



## JFTDWS (10 August 2012)

My collie is almost always off the lead as mostly we walk off the yard or he's loose on the yard.  His recall is pretty phenomenal, can call him off deer/ rabbits/ dogs / literally anything we've encountered so far - that is, on the rare occasions we do meet other dogs.  Normally only meet the farm dog anyway and they're buddies.  

If I am walking from home, he's on the lead down the road to the park as it's busy, then off in the park/fields unless I have reason to lead him (aggressive other dogs etc, I can call him back, I'd rather not risk it!).


----------



## stevieg (10 August 2012)

Two of mine spend most of their time off lead where it's safe. The old JRT is kept on a flexi lead as he is almost deaf now and tends to wander off and doesn't hear when we call him back. He's always had selective deafness anyway but he's 16 now and it's the real deal


----------



## EquestrianFairy (11 August 2012)

SC- I didn't go looking for an aggressive dog... He had a rough pup-hood and as such this is what has remained.

I too would like a soppy, easy going dog I can walk off the lead but rehiring him because he is like this would be wrong in my eyes. He is the soppiest loveable dog when he is home and home is where he is happiest and home with me is where he will stay regardless of his issues.


----------



## EquestrianFairy (11 August 2012)

Rehiring?! Bloody phone!! Rehoming.


----------



## rubysmum (11 August 2012)

The rescue bedlington, pos the worst dog we have ever owned, is never off the lead, he is aggressive and loud, he is not a mad keen walker, we have one very remote walk ( which sadly i can only do when i have company) where he gets off lead time and he happilly mooches around the yard and paddock.
As we are his 3rd rescue home ( he really is quite difficult), lead walks seem better than the other option if we had not kept him


----------



## nativepony (11 August 2012)

I have two lurchers, one we've had from a puppy is pretty much off lead all the time although I do put her on lead if I think there are deer around as she can & does chase them! The other is fear aggressive and is never off lead in public even if wearing a muzzle as he will launch himself onto other dogs and is incredibly strong/heavy.  Saying that I do take them both to the Greyhound & lurcher rescue where I got from for a good run in their enclosed field, I try to do this once or twice a week.  We've also got a fairly large garden so they get to run round like loons out there too! . I'd love to be able to walk him off the lead as I feel so sorry for him but it just isn't worth the risk!


----------



## muddygreymare (11 August 2012)

If it's safe to be off lead and there aren't lots of dogs (he's small and gets picked on a lot - he wont fight back he just stands and quivers ) he'll be allowed off but for roadwork and busy places he's on lead just in case. Plus he is easily distracted in busy places so it's not worth the risk really. He gets to go off lead on walks probably about 3-4 times a week depending where we go and he also gets to run around the garden like a looney so that tires him out too!


----------



## honeymum (11 August 2012)

My JRT Ellie no longer goes off lead as she has become quite cantankerous with other dogs in her old age, and she also suffers from dementia. She is quite happy on lead as I have a flexi for the park and woods so she can still mostly go where she wants but I still have control..

I would only allow a dog off lead if I had total control as we do with my mum's collie Missy, took them both to the beach this morningn and called Missy back from all sorts of stuff, other dogs, kids with toys and food, she is so well behaved.


----------



## Maisie2 (11 August 2012)

I have 2 dogs  1 lurcher who I let off only in one particular area as the last time she was free range 2 years ago she went off chasing deer for 8 HOURS  I also have a jrt/bassett with very bendy front legs  he is quite aggressive - was a very nervous rescue when I had him 2 years ago,  So I don't let him off the lead at all, in fact when I first had him I had to buy a dog buggy to put him in as he could barely walk and his paws were in a bad way.  Must say my neighbours were most amused  Frankly I think they have enough excercise and have a good sized garden to run around.


----------



## PorkChop (12 August 2012)

I rarely put mine on leads, I have two springers and a cane corso.  The springers are super obedient, so no problem.  If I come across someone walking their dog on a lead then I will stand them all with me or heel them.  I am lucky in that we live on a farm so they have free range of that, but I certainly would have no problem walking on a lead if I had a dog that I had reservations with.


----------



## CAYLA (12 August 2012)

Mine are rarely on a lead, all walk in a pack/line behind us, my akita spends the least time on a lead, she is very obedient/easy going and will ignore anything/everyone, they all have good recall even in high density bunny/deer areas, they don't care about other dogs. 
Even when OH is on his bike they jog along for miles beside him off lead.

You are so right CC lurchers and whips are fab for exercising a pack, we always have what we call a "runner" to pagger the rest.


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 August 2012)

It's when you see a Drama Queen GSD plant themselves on the floor and scream 'I CAN'T CATCH IT! WAHHHHHHHHHHH!'


----------



## CAYLA (12 August 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			It's when you see a Drama Queen GSD plant themselves on the floor and scream 'I CAN'T CATCH IT! WAHHHHHHHHHHH!'
		
Click to expand...


LMFAO.......yep it's hilarious, or you get a "yapper" that runs a mile behind frustrated to hell that it simply cannot catch said speedy dogs and does not understand why

When I take other owners out with my lot they stand opened mouthed at my "lightening whippet" running by like a blur and I often get "wow, we thought ours was fast"  theirs being a shepherd or a weimeraner or dalmation


----------



## Crugeran Celt (13 August 2012)

I have a springer/collie and a springer and they don't go on leads, they will walk passed other dogs unless they are given the ok to go and see them, they walk with the springer along side me and the cross just behind me. I can walk them on the road like this and they are very well behaved. If they do go on leads the springer is useless! She pulls and I have tried everything to stop this. The springer/collie is fine on a lead just doesn't need to be on one.


----------



## lexiedhb (13 August 2012)

CAYLA said:



			LMFAO.......yep it's hilarious, or you get a "yapper" that runs a mile behind frustrated to hell that it simply cannot catch said speedy dogs and does not understand why

When I take other owners out with my lot they stand opened mouthed at my "lightening whippet" running by like a blur and I often get "wow, we thought ours was fast"  theirs being a shepherd or a weimeraner or dalmation

Click to expand...

LOL thats Dexie- he'd "try" and keep up till he keeled over!!


----------



## Lucyad (13 August 2012)

My GSD doesn't seem to have a prey drive.....I suppose they are bred to look after things rather than chase them (she was guarding the chickens yesterday which was rather sweet!).  She is rarely on a lead, and will 'heel' as required when passing other digs, for example.  Though I am always happy to let her play with other dogs we pass if their owners are also happy to leave theirs off lead - I would ask before letting her though.


----------

